# FRONTECH tv tuner card - stuck lost - urgent help needed



## sincereheart (May 30, 2005)

FRONTECH tv tuner card - stuck lost - urgent help needed

hi guys friends and buddies........

A good news for me and also a bad news for me (not so bad bcz u poeple r there)

My uncle recently purchased a computer and for some reason he did not like his tuner tv card...

So obviously guess who got it...well me..

(Note I have never seen or used Tv tuner card before in my life)

It had written frontech on it (possibly an Internal TV tuner card) and is now inside my pc....(but has no remote with it)

Also there is one Tv tuner card (which is possibly external tv tuner card) callled frontech JIL 0608 with a remote....along with it it also has a small red cable...

Now I am unable to figure out where to start and how....

ALL i want is to be able to see cable TV  on my PC (which is in my room) instead of normal TV which is in common room.

But how do i start and how should i go about it...????????

1. How do i make a connection from TV ( which has cable connection) to my PC????

2. In order to see TV on PC which one to use, Internal or External one?????

3. How do I record programs for later viewing???

4. I have CD writer/reader on my PC...do i also need DVD writer /reader for recording and how much it costs????

5. Will having DVD be any better than my CD or hard disk (40 GB)????

6. Any other hardware / software which I am missing????

7. I have one cheap 300 rupees speaker...is it sufficient??? 

I know few questions of me above sound stupid....but trust me when it comes to technology (no matter how simple) I am truly idiot and my brain is unable to understand anything of its own.

Since many poeple on this forum must have been using TV tuner card (might be some even frontech one); plz guide me in simple step by step fashion as there is no manual for this product and the website ( www frontechonline com ) has absolutely no information).......

(also one thing is frontech tv tuner card worst of the kind or is it reasonably good enough compared to other Tv tuner cards)???????

Again I will be really really thankful for ur effort in replying as I am stuck....

(Is there also FM in my tuner card and how do i know this?????????)

best regards,

cheers 

sunando

sunandoghosh at rediffmail dot com

p.s. I am attaching here picture of (most probably) external tv tuner card and remote exactly....

*img187.echo.cx/img187/9053/possibleexternaltvtunercard6kr.jpg

I have no picture (possibly internal tv tuner card inside my computer)of internal tv tuner card (which is without any remote; dont know either whether there should be any remote with it or not)...


----------



## sincereheart (May 30, 2005)

please also note: i am using windows xp with p four intel 865GBF


----------



## Biplav (May 30, 2005)

*ok if u have frontech internal tv tuner card, then i might help coz i do happen to have one.
make sure you have the driver cd.
Go to my computer and right click- go to properties
.under the hardware tabs select device manager.
now if ur card is properly inserted and still not installed then you should see an"Unkown device" or "Unknow multimedia controller" or something unknown.
now rightclick on this and select upgrade driver.
select the driver cd as source and windows will automatically install the card.
in between it might ask you for a confirmation as the driver is not Digitally signed.
now u need to install the software.
click on the cd and follow the autorun process to install the TVR software.
next when u open the application select ur country as INDIA(this is very important)and select cable(Not air)on the left hand panel of the application display.
now i suppose u should be able to see.


If u dont see any "unknown device"in the device tab, then reinsert ur card by opening the cabinet.
it is a very common error- the card might be slightly misplaced and it wont run.
try it and tell me whether it worked or not*


----------



## Biplav (May 30, 2005)

*And yes for the External card i am not sure but it should just function normally - i mean u dont need to install anything. It should also run with the computer turned off(Monitor should be on ofcourse).
Check the wires again*I dont think u can record with an external card.Only internal cards support this feature{correct me if i am wrong}


----------



## shyam911 (May 30, 2005)

@biplav is right. You cannot record live programs with an external tuner box. You need the internal tv tuner card for that


----------



## cvvikram (May 30, 2005)

7. I have one cheap 300 rupees speaker...is it sufficient??? 

300Rs........this speakers sucks man......try to invest atleast in 2.1 system.


----------



## shyam911 (May 30, 2005)

I guess it depends. If you are ok with normal sound quality then its ok. And i guess a CD writer is sufficient. Though i must say i did not understand what you meant when you said

"Will having DVD be any better than my CD or hard disk (40 GB)????".For what??


----------



## Biplav (May 30, 2005)

Go get a Dvd rom or combo drive dont just go for cdwriter.
believe me its not the nxt technology-its the technology of today,
u need a dvd rom thats for sure.a cd writer is no doubt good but with a dvd rom u can watch dvd movies (those offer the bet quality possible)and now a days every mag is givin a dvd containin good games.
*wat was that comparision between hdd and cd writer??*
plz clarify


----------



## achtung (Aug 27, 2008)

Biplav,

Could you please let me know if you have any idea how to get the remote working for a frontech tv tuner card (internal), model JIL 0606?


----------

